# Etimologia di "uguale"



## jester.

Ciao a tutti 

Ho visto in un thread le due parole "eguale" ed "uguale". Si ha detto che "uguale" è più frequente che "eguale".

La parola "uguale" en sì mi sembra un poco strano perché in molte lingue indoeuropee che conosco, questa parola commincia con I o E: égal (francese), igual (spagnolo), equal (inglese).

Conosce qualcuno la ragione perché la parola italiana commincia con U?

Grazie 

PS: Potete corrigere questo texto per me?


----------



## IkHouVanPulcino

jester. said:


> Ciao a tutti
> 
> Ho visto in un thread le due parole "eguale" ed "uguale". Si è detto che "uguale" è più frequente di "eguale".
> 
> La parola "uguale" in sè mi sembra un poco strana perché in molte lingue indoeuropee che conosco, questa parola comincia con I o E: égal (francese), igual (spagnolo), equal (inglese).
> 
> Conosce qualcuno la ragione perché la parola italiana commincia con U?
> Qualcuno conosce la ragione per la quale la parola italiana comincia con u?
> Or Qualcuno sa perchè la parola italiana comincia con u?
> 
> Grazie
> 
> PS: Potete correggere questo testo per me?


 
Questa la correzione, mi dispiace ma non ho una risposta alla domanda però..

Simona


----------



## jazyk

> igual (spagnolo),


Anche in portoghese!


----------



## Necsus

In realtà in base all'etimologia (Lat. _aequa¯le(m)_, deriv. di _ae¯quus_ 'equo, piano') dovrebbe essere "*e*guale", ma evidentemente per qualche motivo (che non ho rintracciato) si è affiancata la grafia "*u*guale", che poi è diventata prevalente nell'uso.


----------



## jester.

Grazie della correzione e dei contributi. È un peccato che nessuno conosca la ragione del cambio del E al U...


----------



## rocamadour

Vi riporto quanto ho trovato nel _Dizionario Etimologico della Lingua Italiana_ alla fine della definizione dell'aggettivo *uguàle*: "[...] In it. le forme più vicine alla base etim. in _eg_- alternano con quelle non meno frequenti in _ig_- (ant.) e, sopratutto [sic]*, in _ug_-, che si spiega col richiamo per assimilazione alla _u_ di -_qua_-."

Non è molto , ma - come si suol dire - "questo è quanto"!

* Io sono decisamente per il "soprattutto", ma per rigore riporto la citazione esattamente com'è...


----------



## jester.

Grazie della questa spiegazione, rocamadour.


----------



## rocamadour

jester. said:


> Grazie della questa spiegazione, rocamadour.


Di niente! 
Se "scopro" qualcos'altro ve lo faccio sapere...


----------



## Necsus

Fantastico, Sherlock Rocamadour Holmes!


----------



## Carthusian cat

rocamadour said:


> Vi riporto quanto ho trovato nel _Dizionario Etimologico della Lingua Italiana_ alla fine della definizione dell'aggettivo *uguàle*: "[...] In it. le forme più vicine alla base etim. in _eg_- alternano con quelle non meno frequenti in _ig_- (ant.) e, sopratutto [sic]*, in _ug_-, che si spiega col richiamo per assimilazione alla _u_ di -_qua_-."


Domandone:
Non potrebbe appunto essere solo un fenomeno fonetico di assimilazione vocalica della radice _e-_ in _u-_ per effetto della seconda sillaba _-gu- _?


----------



## rocamadour

Carthusian cat said:


> Domandone:
> Non potrebbe appunto essere solo un fenomeno fonetico di assimilazione vocalica della radice _e-_ in _u-_ per effetto della seconda sillaba _-gu- _?


 
... penso proprio di sì!


----------



## itka

Ci rimarebbe solo una domanda : perché quest'assimilazione non si è prodotta in tutte le altre lingue romane ? 

Vorrei sapere dai madrelingue se ci sono altri casi come quello li' in cui si puo' vedere una vocale *e* o* i *diventare *u* .

Grazie per la ricerca !


----------



## Carthusian cat

Azzardo un'ipotesi:
l'assimilazione vocalica è un fenomeno fonetico, quindi riguarda l'aspetto orale della lingua. Un cambiamento fonetico avviene gradualmente nella lingua parlata e l'uso poi fa si che il cambiamento venga assimilato anche nella lingua scritta.
I termini che hai citato - égal (francese) e equal (inglese)- credo non rispecchino i parametri fonetici per cui vale l'assimilazione fonetica, cioè il suono prodotto pronunciando la seconda sillaba non corrisponde a quello dell'italiano -ug. Quindi viene a mancare il presupposto che in italiano fa scattare l'assimilazione: la -u.

Per quanto riguarda lo spagnolo, sinceramente non lo so....  
Posso pensare che il mancato cambiamento sia da ricondurre ad una diversa evoluzione della lingua e agli apporti linguistici dei popoli che hanno dominato in Spagna dopo i Romani. Per lo stesso motivo in spagnolo si trovano molte parole di derivazione latina che in italiano abbiamo smesso di usare da secoli: la nostra lingua ha seguito uno sviluppo lineare latino-italiano, mentre nello spagnolo i termini latini sono rimasti quelli assorbiti all'epoca dell'Impero Romano e non hanno subito evoluzioni. Ma non ci metto la mano sul fuoco...

Esempi di assimilazione... non mi vengono proprio in mente... nel caso ti farò sapere.
Ciao ciao


----------



## comeunanuvola

itka said:


> Ci rimarebbe solo una domanda : perché quest'assimilazione non si è prodotta in tutte le altre lingue romane ?
> 
> Vorrei sapere dai madrelingue se ci sono altri casi come quello li' in cui si puo' vedere una vocale *e* o* i *diventare *u* .
> 
> Grazie per la ricerca !


 
Io azzarderei per una questione di "suono".

Infatti prese le quattro lingue, solo in italiano "stona" dire:

- è eguale

Mentre:

It's equal
C'est égal
e es igual

risulta essere un suono più fluido.

Un po' come fanno gli spagnoli la cui "y" (e) diventa - mi sembra - "e" davanti a parole la cui inziale è appunto la "e", oppure cambiano il sesso alle parole singolari femminili (tipo el alma) quando iniziano per "a".

Ma è solo un azzardo.

Nuvola


----------



## itka

Non capisco esattamente la parola "stona"... Ma mi sembra che non si possa prendere in conto l'espressione "è eguale" dato che la parola "eguale" s'incontra in altri contesti : sono eguali, sembra uguale,etc...

Almeno ch'io non abbia capito bene quel che volevi dire, Nuvola


----------



## DrLindenbrock

Secondo me usare l'esempio dell'inglese non è calzante. Come molte parole colte "equal" è stato preso dal latino, forse attraverso il francese (non lo so). I prestiti linguistici tendono a non seguire l'evoluzione fonetica della lingua. Per esempio, in italiano abbiamo, per rimanere ad un esempio di questo forum, _fuoco_ e _focus_: in origine erano la stessa parola, ma _fuoco_ ha subito tutta l'evoluzione dal latino classico al latino medievale all'italiano mentre _focus_ è stato semplicemente reintrodotto in italiano dal latino classico (probabilmente attraverso l'inglese o il francese).

Alla fine, mi sembra che solo in francese si sia mantenuta la E, mentre in spagnolo e in italiano essa si è evoluta in I o U.
Credo, ma questa è solo una mia supposizione, che dipenda anche dal fatto che mentre _igual_ e _uguale_ sono parole molto usate nella parlata quotidiana, in francese _égal_ ha un significato leggermente più aulico.

Mi spiego. Per dire "è lo stesso", "fa lo stesso", in Italiano si dice comunemente: _è uguale_
In spagnolo, analogamente, è usatissimo: _me da igual_
In francese invece si dice più comunemente: _(c'est) pareil_
Mentre_ égal _si usa in frasi più solenni tipo: _tous les hommes naissent et demeurent libres et égaux_ (pl. di _égal_) = Tutti gli uomini nascono e rimangono liberi ed eguali*.
Certo, si sente anche dire: _ça me fait égal = fa lo stesso_
Ma secondo me questo è un uso più recente.
Altro esempio, _siete tutti uguali = vous êtes tous pareils _(Detto in tono scherzoso, come per rinfacciare qualcosa; in spagnolo non so come renderla).

(*) forse per l'influenza francese, qui viene più spontaneo dire Eguale (con la E invece che con la U. Siete d'accordo?)

Alla prossima


----------



## sabrinita85

DrLindenbrock said:


> Mi spiego. Per dire "è lo stesso", "fa lo stesso", in Italiano si dice comunemente: _è uguale_
> In spagnolo, analogamente, è usatissimo: _(me) da igual_
> In francese invece si dice più comunemente: _(c'est) pareil_
> Mentre_ égal _si usa in frasi più solenni tipo: _tous les hommes naissent et demeurent libres et égaux_ (pl. di _égal_) = Tutti gli uomini nascono e rimangono liberi ed eguali*.
> Certo, si sente anche dire: _ça me fait égal = fa lo stesso_
> Ma secondo me questo è un uso più recente.
> Altro esempio, _siete tutti uguali = vous êtes tous pareils _(Detto in tono scherzoso, come per rinfacciare qualcosa; in spagnolo non so come renderla).
> 
> (*) forse per l'influenza francese, qui viene più spontaneo dire Eguale (con la E invece che con la U. Siete d'accordo?)


Sì, io sono d'accordo.

Ho solo messo tra parentesi "(me)" perché in spagnolo: 
*-fa lo stesso, è la stessa cosa, è ugule* = _*da igual.*_
*-per me fa lo stesso, per me è la stessa cosa, per me è uguale* = _*me da igual.


*_


----------



## DrLindenbrock

Ah, certo, giustissimo! Piccola disattenzione da parte mia...


----------



## itka

DrLindenbrock said:


> Mi spiego. Per dire "è lo stesso", "fa lo stesso", in Italiano si dice comunemente: _è uguale_
> In spagnolo, analogamente, è usatissimo: _me da igual_
> In francese invece si dice più comunemente: _(c'est) pareil _Direi piuttosto : ça m'est égal !
> Mentre_ égal _si usa in frasi più solenni tipo: _tous les hommes naissent et demeurent libres et égaux_ (pl. di _égal_) = Tutti gli uomini nascono e rimangono liberi ed eguali*.
> Certo, si sente anche dire: *_ça me fait égal ça m'est égal = fa lo stesso_
> Ma secondo me questo è un uso più recente. Sinceramente, non lo penso
> Altro esempio, _siete tutti uguali = vous êtes tous pareils _(Detto in tono scherzoso, come per rinfacciare qualcosa; in spagnolo non so come renderla).
> 
> (*) forse per l'influenza francese, qui viene più spontaneo dire Eguale (con la E invece che con la U. Siete d'accordo?)
> 
> Alla prossima



Non saprei giudicare se hai ragione... Posso sole dire che in francese questa parola "égal" mi sembra tanto usata quanto in italiano (in spagnolo, non so ) e non vedo motivi chiarissimi per giustificare un'evoluzione diversa...

D'altra parte, se capisco bene, mentre l'italiano dice "uguale" lo spagnolo ha "igual". Strano !

Peccato ! Mi sarebbe piaciuto sapere da dove viene questo "u"...


----------



## DrLindenbrock

itka said:


> Non saprei giudicare se hai ragione... Posso sole dire che in francese questa parola "égal" mi sembra tanto usata quanto in italiano (in spagnolo, non so ) e non vedo motivi chiarissimi per giustificare un'evoluzione diversa...


 
Certo, è molto usata, non c'è dubbio!  
Quello che volevo dire è che secondo me l'uso più colloquiale e spontaneo è "pareil" e non "égal".
Poi, che siano entrambi usatissimi, non lo discuto... ma non dimentichiamo che noi viviamo in un'epoca in cui parliamo tutti un buon livello della lingua e conosciamo moltissime parole e moltissimi sinonimi.
Io a volte mi "diverto" a parlare con persone anziane, per vedere se il loro uso della lingua è diverso, e mi pare di aver notato che dicano più "pareil" che "égal"...
ah, spero non si offendano a sapere che le ho "usate" per queste "ricerche linguistiche"...  

Riguardo ai motivi per giustificare l'evoluzione....be' per fortuna (di solito) l'evoluzione delle lingue è spontanea, perciò assolutamente ingiustificata!


----------

